# CDC says vaccine link to heart inflammation is stronger than previously thought



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2021)

*Numbers are small at this point however some males below 30 may not be vaccinated and they have only very recently lowered the age for vaccinations to 12. Considering that, those numbers may raise to alarming amounts. *

Last Thursday, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) reported that there is a stronger correlation between the coronavirus vaccine and heart inflammation.

Males under the age of 30 may face heart complications after receiving a full shot, Tom Shimabukuro, deputy director of the CDC's Immunization Safety Office, said during a Food and Drug Administration advisory group, NBC News reported. 

Although it has not been officially confirmed to be an associated problem, the agency is investigating 226 cases of myocarditis, the inflammation of the myocardium in the heart, and pericarditis, the inflammation of the pericardium, among young, vaccinated men. Myocarditis and pericarditis share the same symptoms, including fever, fatigue, shortness of breath and a particular type of chest pain. 

In most cases, an investigation would have been warranted if there were fewer than 100 cases, NBC News reported.

Myocarditis following vaccination tends to skew younger, with its victims being teenagers and men in their early 20s. It is important to note that myocarditis cases represent a small fraction of young men who received the shot and experienced no immediate after effects.

"We clearly have an imbalance there," Shimabukuro told NBC News.

The CDC said that among the 220 patients recovering, more than 80 percent of them got better on their own. Most cases of myocarditis can be treated with anti-inflammatory drugs, such as ibuprofen, and in some cases, IVIG, an intravenous medication.


----------



## chic (Jun 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *Numbers are small at this point however some males below 30 may not be vaccinated and they have only very recently lowered the age for vaccinations to 12. Considering that, those numbers may raise to alarming amounts. *
> 
> Last Thursday, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) reported that there is a stronger correlation between the coronavirus vaccine and heart inflammation.
> 
> ...


It's quite a gulf between Ibuprofen and IVIG. This is worrisome.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2021)

Here we go again...................................................


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 15, 2021)

AFLDS (America's Front Line Doctors):  CDC ACKNOWLEDGES HEART RISKS TO YOUNG PEOPLE,  MUST DISCONTINUE COVID-19 VACCINATION IN PEOPLE ≤ 30

_LOS ANGELES, CA – America’s Frontline Doctors released the following statement today in response to the announcement by the Centers for Disease Control that they will hold a June 18th emergency meeting of The Advisory Committee on Immunization Practice (ACIP) to address increased rates of inflammation of the heart muscle and heart lining after COVID-19 vaccination, particularly in young people. In a June 10th meeting the CDC disclosed, as of May 31, 475 cases of myocarditis/pericarditis were reported to VAERS of Americans age 30 and younger. The conditions called myocarditis and pericarditis can cause permanent heart damage. AFLDS is currently suing the Dept. of Health and Human Services to prevent additional emergency use authorizations of COVID-19 vaccines._​​_“It’s long past time that the CDC acknowledged there are hundreds of cases involving young people who have been vaccinated. Almost all of these children require hospitalization and 20% have reduced heart function. The children/youths will need to be on heart failure drugs and no physical activity for 3-6 months to try to prevent permanent heart failure. The CDC must immediately suspend any additional authorizations for the use of COVID-19 vaccines in children. If an otherwise healthy 12-year-old suffers heart damage after receiving these vaccines, their life will never be the same. These conditions can change a young person’s healthy heart to that of a frail 70 year old overnight. It continues to be unfortunate that the CDC refuses to acknowledge risks and mounting adverse events until they are forced to by rising cases._​​_“Pediatric Medical Director for America’s Frontline Doctors, Dr Angie Farella submitted a letter to CDC for review on this very issue. She wrote, “Vaccines take years to safely test. It’s not only the number of people tested but the length of time that is important when creating new vaccines. These experimental agents must not be rushed and licensed early, before the completion of all trials.”_​​_“The risk to children from COVID-19 is statistically insignificant, yet the nation’s medical bureaucracy and Big Pharma continue to put our children at risk to push an experimental agent that is not medically necessary. Parents, physicians and elected officials must stand up for our nation’s children now before we find more damage has been done at the hands of politicized science.”_​
IMHO, making low-risk, healthy young people take an unproven (i.e., mRNA is not yet time-tested) vaccine borders on insanity.

Edit Note:  I wonder how many people within the CED have gotten vaccinated.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 15, 2021)

Heart inflammation in young men higher than expected after Pfizer, Moderna vaccines -U.S. CDC
Michael Erman and Manojna Maddipatla
Thu, June 10, 2021, 10:08 AM
By Michael Erman and Manojna Maddipatla 

  (Reuters) -A higher-than-expected number of young men have experienced heart inflammation after their second dose of the mRNA COVID-19 shots from Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna, according to data from two vaccine safety monitoring systems, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Thursday. 

  The CDC and other health regulators have been investigating heart inflammation cases after Israel’s Health Ministry reported that it had found a likely link to the condition in young men who received Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine. 

  The agency said it is still assessing the risk from the condition and has not yet concluded that there was a causal relationship between the vaccines and cases of myocarditis or pericarditis. 

  While some patients required hospitalization, most have fully recovered from their symptoms, the CDC said. 

  More than half of the cases reported to the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) after people had received their second dose of either the Pfizer/BioNTech or Moderna vaccines were in people between the ages of 12 and 24, the CDC said. Those age groups accounted for less than 9% of doses administered. 

  "We clearly have an imbalance there," Dr. Tom Shimabukuro, deputy director of the CDC's Immunization Safety Office, said in a presentation https://www.fda.gov/media/150054/download to an advisory committee to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration meeting on Thursday. 

  The overwhelming majority of the cases have occurred within a week of vaccination, Shimabukuro said. 

  There were 283 observed cases of heart inflammation after the second vaccine dose in those aged 16 to 24 in the VAERS data. That compares with expectations of 10-to-102 cases for that age range based on U.S. population background incidence rates, the CDC said. 

  Shimabukuro said there was a predominance of males in younger age groups among the reported heart inflammation cases. 

  The median age of patients who experienced the inflammation after a second vaccine dose was 24, according to the VAERS data. Just under 80% of the cases were in men. 

  Shimabukuro also said the Vaccine Safety Datalink (VSD) - another safety monitoring system - showed an increased incidence of heart inflammation in 16 to 39-year-olds after their second shot when compared to the rate observed after the first dose. 

  Pfizer said it supports the CDC's assessment of the heart inflammation cases, noting that "the number of reports is small given the number of doses administered." 

  About 130 million people in the United States have received both doses of one of the mRNA vaccines. 

  "It is important to understand that a careful assessment of the reports is ongoing and it has not been concluded that the mRNA COVID-19 vaccines cause myocarditis or pericarditis," the company said in a statement. 

  Moderna said it also has not established a causal association with the condition and its vaccine. It said it is actively working with public health and regulatory authorities to further assess the issue. 

  The CDC said it will hold a meeting of its Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices next week to further evaluate the evidence and assess the risk of myocarditis following mRNA vaccination for COVID-19. 

  (Reporting by Michael Erman in Maplewood, N.J. and Manojna Maddipatla in Bengaluru; Editing by Bill Berkrot)


----------



## 911 (Jun 15, 2021)

Why only young males?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 15, 2021)

911 said:


> Why only young males?


Good question.  You noticed!   Why isn't the CDC speaking to this?   Smacks of intrigue, doesn't it.


----------



## 911 (Jun 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Good question.  You noticed!   Why isn't the CDC speaking to this?   Smacks of intrigue, doesn't it.


Yeah, I mean after all, young or old, we are all the same inside and out. The only difference is that ours' is a little (or a lot) older.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 15, 2021)

911 said:


> Yeah, I mean after all, young or old, we are all the same inside and out. The only difference is that ours' is a little (or a lot) older.


Perhaps the difference being different genetic markers.


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2021)

The more I hear of side-effects, the happier I am I haven't got vaccinated yet.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 15, 2021)

*Pediatric cardiologists explain myocarditis and why your teen should still get a Covid-19 vaccine*
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2021/0...our-teen-should-still-get-a-covid-19-vaccine/

(excerpt)
But pediatric cardiologists have a message for these parents: Covid-19 should scare you more — a whole lot more — than the vaccine. And these doctors should know. They’ve treated young patients who’ve contracted this heart ailment after vaccination — it’s called myocarditis, or inflammation of the heart muscle — and they’ve also treated young patients who’ve had Covid-19.

There simply is no comparison between the two, they say.

*Myocarditis sounds scary, but there are mild versions of it. In almost all cases among vaccinated young people (they were ages 16 to 24), the symptoms have gone away quickly. Covid-19, on the other hand, can be a long illness, or it can kill a young person — it has already killed thousands of them*.

CNN spoke with pediatric cardiologists Dr. Kevin Hall at the Yale School of Medicine and Dr. Stuart Berger at Northwestern University Feinberg School of Medicine, who is also chair of the American Academy of Pediatrics section on cardiology and cardiac surgery, about the cases of myocarditis that have been spotted among young people after vaccination with the Moderna or Pfizer Covid-19 vaccines.

Both doctors, as well as the American Heart Association and American Academy of Pediatrics, recommend the Covid-19 vaccine for young people.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 15, 2021)

Haha  For a moment I thought the nay-sayers had taken the day off but they didn't disappoint me. Funny how they just come upon these negative vaccine articles on a daily basis. You'd think that being open-minded folks, they'd occasionally stumble over an article that leaned the other way.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> *Pediatric cardiologists explain myocarditis and why your teen should still get a Covid-19 vaccine*
> https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2021/0...our-teen-should-still-get-a-covid-19-vaccine/
> 
> (excerpt)
> ...





Lethe200 said:


> *Pediatric cardiologists explain myocarditis and why your teen should still get a Covid-19 vaccine*
> https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2021/0...our-teen-should-still-get-a-covid-19-vaccine/
> 
> (excerpt)
> ...


One thing never mentioned about it is it can reoccur, chronic myocarditis. They may be over it now and have problems later. 

And the CDC nor any "experts" or physicians have a crystal ball that can predict that they won't have future heart issues, or that some adults won't develop heart issues later due to this vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 15, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Haha  For a moment I thought the nay-sayers had taken the day off but they didn't disappoint me. Funny how they just come upon these negative vaccine articles on a daily basis. You'd think that being open-minded folks, they'd occasionally stumble over an article that leaned the other way.


What rock have you been under? It's on the news, the radio and online news outlets from several sources.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> What rock have you been under? It's on the news, the radio and online news outlets from several sources.


I don't know but whatever rock it is, it let's in impartial info that seems to give a balanced view of our problems. Truthfully, I have never experienced the degree of partisanship that is present in this particular crisis, as compared to any health hazard in the past.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 15, 2021)

Its been in the news for 6 days now. Hardly obscure information or not worth posting. 
The naysayers who dislike hearing any negatives about the vaccines could scroll on if it bothers them that much.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 15, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Haha  For a moment I thought the nay-sayers had taken the day off but they didn't disappoint me. Funny how they just come upon these negative vaccine articles on a daily basis. You'd think that being open-minded folks, they'd occasionally stumble over an article that leaned the other way.


You can stop any time with name-calling and false labling (e.g nay-sayers).  As for your "haha", it isn't funny and you're wrong to label people who're pointing things out as nay-sayers.  There's another saying seems to apply here - "Physician heal thyself."


----------



## DaveA (Jun 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> You can stop any time with name-calling and false labling (e.g nay-sayers).  As for your "haha", it isn't funny and you're wrong to label people who're pointing things out as nay-sayers.  There's another saying seems to apply here - "Physician heal thyself."


And regarding the last statement, you honestly NEVER happen to encounter a contrasting viewpoint by authorities, medical professionals or just plain folks, that present equally documented views that take a different slant.  

Dost thou say "Nay" and pass them by without a glance or if you happen to find one,  present it as part of the discussion so as to allow forum viewers a totally unbiased presentation?


----------



## John cycling (Jun 15, 2021)

911 said:


> Why only young males?



This does happen to people of all ages, but older people are easier to explain away and mistakenly blame other causes.


----------



## rgp (Jun 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> The more I hear of side-effects, the happier I am I haven't got vaccinated yet.



 I agree, [remove the yet]


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2021)

I went to the dentist yesterday. I was asked if I had been vaccinated. When I emphatically stated, "NO!", I was questioned as to why not. When I answered because of side effects and who knows what  effects down the road years from now. After that they were very cool towards me and would not perform the pumice scrub.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 16, 2021)

I still "think" we are genie pigs for the big pharmacy companies.  I've been around for 86 years & I still believe they RUSHED this vaccine too fast.  In the past, vaccines took 10 years or more.  They still haven't got a vaccine for Aids.  They only have treatments for it.  Lots of other problems people have but lots of testing going on but nor real cure.

  I know as I got my 1st shot Moderna on Jan. 12th.  On May 20th, I was hospitalized for 4 days as I couldn't breathe.  They put me on pure oxygen & lots of tests.  All Conav-19 tests, (3 of them) came back negative.  Drs still treated me for conav-19 as they said my lungs looked just like a person that's either having or had Conav-19.  

Drs also said they see many older people react to the shot, then 4 months later, they are here in the hospital like you same symptoms.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 16, 2021)

The last data I saw from CDC was that >76% of folks 65 and over are now fully vaccinated, with another ~10% that have had one shot but not the second.  If just half of the "one shot" folks get the second shot, that puts us senior citizens at >80% fully vaccinated.  I would say that this represents the collective wisdom of us old folks.


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> I went to the dentist yesterday. I was asked if I had been vaccinated. When I emphatically stated, "NO!", I was questioned as to why not. When I answered because of side effects and who knows what  effects down the road years from now. After that they were very cool towards me and would not perform the pumice scrub.


Totally different reaction from my doctor. 
He said, "Well, when we're all vaccinated, we can get rid of these stupid masks."
I said, "I'm not interested in the vaccine."
After a pause, he said, "There's something to be said for that."  A rare response from a doctor.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 16, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> The last data I saw from CDC was that >76% of folks 65 and over are now fully vaccinated, with another ~10% that have had one shot but not the second.  If just half of the "one shot" folks get the second shot, that puts us senior citizens at >80% fully vaccinated.  I would say that this represents the collective wisdom of us old folks.



I agree, which is why those old folks are the ones  who've been dying.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I still "think" we are genie pigs for the big pharmacy companies.  I've been around for 86 years & I still believe they RUSHED this vaccine too fast.  In the past, vaccines took 10 years or more.  They still haven't got a vaccine for Aids.  They only have treatments for it.  Lots of other problems people have but lots of testing going on but nor real cure.
> 
> I know as I got my 1st shot Moderna on Jan. 12th.  On May 20th, I was hospitalized for 4 days as I couldn't breathe.  They put me on pure oxygen & lots of tests.  All Conav-19 tests, (3 of them) came back negative.  Drs still treated me for conav-19 as they said my lungs looked just like a person that's either having or had Conav-19.
> 
> Drs also said they see many older people react to the shot, then 4 months later, they are here in the hospital like you same symptoms.


Did you get your second shot ?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2021)

Latest on temporary masks: They are choking off aquatic life. Remove the side strings.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 16, 2021)

John cycling said:


> I agree, which is why those old folks are the ones  who've been dying.


Cute but, as they say, dead wrong.  Virtually all the seniors who died from Covid were un-vaccinated, but you know that.  

And trying to make light of the lives lost in the pre-vaccination days is really low, even for you....


----------



## John cycling (Jun 16, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Cute but, as they say, dead wrong.  Virtually all the seniors who died from Covid were un-vaccinated, but you know that.
> And trying to make light of the lives lost in the pre-vaccination days is really low, even for you....



As usual you post false information and make personal attacks, rather than to see the reality.
But go right ahead.  I don't care in the least for people who don't give a cr#p about the rest of humanity.

The truth is that zero unvaccinated people have had nor died from a covid19 virus.  The only people who died,
other than due to usual historical causes, were those who were either murdered on ventilators or with drugs / vaccinations.

Great summaries of what's behind the plandemics:
John D. Rockefeller & the AMA <-- how the takeover began;
Rockefeller, the World Economic Forum <-- and their pre-planned covid agenda;
Rockefeller Medicine <-- toward the end shows their primary motivation, well worth watching.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 16, 2021)

^^^^ My daddy told me that when someone is working real hard to show their ignorance, just let 'em...^^^^

The truth is approx 600k have died in the US from Covid19, worldwide the number is 3.8 million


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2021)

The hubby and I got our first dose of vaccine yesterday after I swore up and down that we wouldn't. 
I still don't feel safe concerning side effects but hearing about the new strain that is coming out of India we decide to get vaccinated.
I read that the strain is more lethal than the original and the vaccine will protect us but not completely.
This made me rethink getting the vaccine.
I figured at my age possibly the side effects won't effect us and it could take years before anyone will know. We will be long gone.
I also thought that if the vaccine is helping to contain the virus waiting until more cases show up probably in the fall there will be a vaccine shortage.  
There are a lot of possibilities and the bottom line is that it is a crap shoot.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Buckeye (Jun 16, 2021)

And here's some more news for you:

New Covid cases are the unvaccinated


----------

